# Testing dorico trial records only single measure/bar why?



## JPQ (Mar 1, 2021)

testing dorico trial records only single measure/bar why? is only one these notation programs what i try what understand highresoltuino display. and has wider included sound set what Notion has.(i dont know quality differencies even less know becouse this problem what i ask). based facts very likely go Notion royrte. Finale gui is pain this display and this looks more complex.


----------



## gzapper (Mar 1, 2021)

Dorico doesn't create new bars when you record. Use shift/b to create new bars and then record to fill them. It will stop when you get to the end.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 1, 2021)

Its deal breaker to me i dont know before i inprovise how long i going play.


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2021)

Then just create many many bars before you start recording... like 1000. And don't forget to create a time signature.


----------



## gzapper (Mar 2, 2021)

Rob said:


> Then just create many many bars before you start recording... like 1000. And don't forget to create a time signature.


And then shift/b with -1000 at your last bar to delete all the extra bars.


----------

